# I got pregnant with a married JW



## HYM (Mar 17, 2008)

So I got pregnant with a Jehovah Witness... He wasn't fellowshipped when I met him (of course). Well over the past 9 months we dated and then I got pregnant. I seriously thought that he wanted a child so bad he did it on purpose, but then I found out there was no way that was possible. 

My 9th week in, he told me that he had a bad addiction to vicoden (spending about $500 - 600 per month), he was going back to be reinstated (leaving me out of the picture except financial support) and that his previous marriage never was divorced... (wtf right?)

Now, he keeps sending me texts saying that he can't be with me, he just needs to get reinstated, but he will help out as much as he can and he will be a great dad (yea right, he can't even make it to doctors appointments!). 

He says that he hasn't been happy in his marriage in a long time. His grounds for divorce is that his wife had his best friends child. They have been separated for 2 years. His family re-assures me that they are not together nor do they sound like they have any intentions of being so. 

My question is, is he running from me? is he scared? Will he come back??!! What is going on with him. He goes from being so in love with me and excited about the child to just some sort of zombie that all he can think about is himself and this stupid religion that he has left 3 times!!!


----------



## MyKidsMom (Feb 5, 2008)

Its sounds like he has commitment issues. I mean leaving his religion 3 times. I don’t know girl I think if it is an option move back home so that you have some help but don’t count on him for anything. To me the whole thing is wishy washy. Keep the door open for his child but guard your heart because it sounds like he will break it over and over again if you let him. Just my .02 Good luck and please let us know how you are doing and how the baby is because everyone knows a baby is a blessing.


----------

